# Setting up sprinklers



## Garfield79 (Aug 31, 2020)

Hello,

I'm in a rental and trying to get the yard in to shape. The first item on my list is to get a decent watering system set up. Here's what I've come up with so far. 


http://imgur.com/c09l1RI


I'm in South Texas so I want to run pre dawn so I can avoid as much of the heat as possible. I've been using a Melnor Minimax which has been surprisingly versatile to water the various zones one at a time. I'd like to get a total of 3 set up with Zone 1 running on opposite days of Zones 2 & 3.

My biggest concern is the set up at the spigot and whether that might be an issue due to daisy chaining so may attachments. Another, minor concern is the choice of sprinklers. The Melnor Minimax has proven to be very versatile in being able to adjust to any of the zones I put it in, however, as an oscillating sprinkler it's stupid inefficient. Given how hot it gets in Texas I was curious if there were suggestions for a sprinkler that would be more efficient, but stay at or below the cost of the Melnor ($20 usd).


----------

